# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  نقل مباشر "نهائي سيكافا : المريخ السوداني ( ) الجيش الرواندي ( )

## محمد النادر

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم نصراً مبيناً 

همسه 


نسبة لكثرة الكجوجين تم فتح البوست لمعرفة نفسي وتقييمها حتى اعرف نفسي مع من ؟! هل مع الكجوجيين ام فأل الخير ؟! وان شاء الله اكون فأل خييييييييييير عليكم 
واعتذر لكم على عدم انتظار التصويت 

رابط اول

http://streema.com/tv/Rwanda_TV

رابط تاني 

http://www.rba.co.rw/tv?lang=en

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم يا الله انصر الزعيم فى مباراة الغد ووفق لاعبينا فى نهائى البطولة واجعل الفوز حليفا لهم واسعد الصفوة بكأس جوى
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*غايتو الله يعينك،
البوست ده الناس كلها شردت منو،،
بالتوفيق،،،
*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالتوفيق للمريخ وللحبيب محمد النادر
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

اللهم يا الله انصر الزعيم فى مباراة الغد ووفق لاعبينا فى نهائى البطولة واجعل الفوز حليفا لهم واسعد الصفوة بكأس جوى



اللهم امييييييييييييييييييييييييين ان شاء الله احلامنا محققه الحبيب احمد الحلفاوي 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

غايتو الله يعينك،
البوست ده الناس كلها شردت منو،،
بالتوفيق،،،




ان شاء الله اكون فأل خييييييييييييييير عليكم بس ابعدو مني ناس الشمشار ديل 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

بالتوفيق للمريخ وللحبيب محمد النادر



اللهم اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*غايتو حتى الآن عرفنا الشمشار و شيخ كتة و أخيراً RED PLANET . . . الله يستر من الكجوجية السايرة الأيامات دي
اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً
 اللهم اعن عبدك الضعيف محمد النادر
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ياود النادر لبست جلابية ماقدرك احسن تشوف صحيفة المنبر بتعرف السكة لكن  دي مغامرة لها مابعدها . ندعو بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﺮﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻮﺭﺓ الكاس
                        	*

----------


## حسن بدري

*وما التوفيق الا من عند الله نسال الله النصر للمريخ     امين
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*ي زول اعقلها وتوكل
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*منتصرين باذن الله....وغدا  نتغني  بالكاس  معاك  يا  محمد النادر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يعني ياود النادر ماتجي تقيس نفسك الا في مباراة زي دي ؟؟

ربنا يستر

اللهم انصر المريخ دوما وابدا وقر اعيننا بنصره

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرك المؤزر . اللهم انصر المريخ نصرك المبين . ياعزيز . ياجبار . ياقادر . يامقتدر انصر المريخ اليوم .
اللهم انصر المريخ نصرك المؤزر . اللهم انصر المريخ نصرك المبين . ياعزيز . ياجبار . ياقادر . يامقتدر انصر المريخ اليوم .
اللهم انصر المريخ نصرك المؤزر . اللهم انصر المريخ نصرك المبين . ياعزيز . ياجبار . ياقادر . يامقتدر انصر المريخ اليوم .
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ود النادر-- يابنى انتزعت منى   البوست كنت اود ان اختم به-- قبل  الخروج النهائى-- ولكنى اتفاءل بك  والله على ما اقول شهيد-- فعند نقل المباريات عندما اجد   مثلا  كسلاوى  منذ دقيقة  او  عبالمنعم  منذ دقيقة اراها  بشارة خير  فاسرع  اليها  وعندما احضر صباحا اسرع  لصحيفتك  مع  قهوة الصباح  -ارجو لك التوفيق  ولنا جميعا الفرح
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

غايتو حتى الآن عرفنا الشمشار و شيخ كتة و أخيراً RED PLANET . . . الله يستر من الكجوجية السايرة الأيامات دي
اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً
 اللهم اعن عبدك الضعيف محمد النادر



ههههههههههههه ان شاء الله اكون وش الخيييييييير عليكم 

نسأل الله الاعانه والنصر يااااااااااااااارب 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

ياود النادر لبست جلابية ماقدرك احسن تشوف صحيفة المنبر بتعرف السكة لكن  دي مغامرة لها مابعدها . ندعو بالتوفيق للزعيم



ان شاء الله الجلابيه تكون مقاسي وينتصر المريخ 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مبيناً وردهم للديار بالكأس فرحين مهللين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

روابط نقل المباراة للتذكير : ــــ

رابط اول

http://streema.com/tv/Rwanda_TV

رابط تاني 

http://www.rba.co.rw/tv?lang=en

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﻨﺘﺼﺮﻳﻦ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻮﺭﺓ الكاس









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن بدري
					

وما التوفيق الا من عند الله نسال الله النصر للمريخ     امين









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر عمر
					

ي زول اعقلها وتوكل









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

منتصرين باذن الله....وغدا  نتغني  بالكاس  معاك  يا  محمد النادر



ان شاء الله منتصرين ونخرج في ارجاء السودان فرحين 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

يعني ياود النادر ماتجي تقيس نفسك الا في مباراة زي دي ؟؟

ربنا يستر

اللهم انصر المريخ دوما وابدا وقر اعيننا بنصره




ههههههههههههههه دي المباراه البقيسو فيها درجتي وان شاء الله اكون من وش السعد عليكم 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

ود النادر-- يابنى انتزعت منى   البوست كنت اود ان اختم به-- قبل  الخروج النهائى-- ولكنى اتفاءل بك  والله على ما اقول شهيد-- فعند نقل المباريات عندما اجد   مثلا  كسلاوى  منذ دقيقة  او  عبالمنعم  منذ دقيقة اراها  بشارة خير  فاسرع  اليها  وعندما احضر صباحا اسرع  لصحيفتك  مع  قهوة الصباح  -ارجو لك التوفيق  ولنا جميعا الفرح



الى اين انت خارج ولماذا ؟؟ واعتذر لك لإني تفألت خيراً ان المريخ منتصر لا محاله وان شاء الله النصر من نصيبنا وكلنا ننوم فرحين 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله الروابط دي لا قاعده تشتغل معانا ولا حاجه 

اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

ان شاء الله اكون فأل خييييييييييييييير عليكم بس ابعدو مني ناس الشمشار ديل 




كيييييييييييف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   ود النادر خلاااااااااااص انا ختيتك في القائمه السوداء    ههههههههه    كدي نشيل الكأس وبعد داك نتفاهم احساسي الكوره دي 1/صفر وااااااااانغاااااااااااا 

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

اللهم أنصر الزعيم نصراً مبيناً 

همسه 


نسبة لكثرة الكجوجين تم فتح البوست لمعرفة نفسي وتقييمها حتى اعرف نفسي مع من ؟! هل مع الكجوجيين ام فأل الخير ؟! وان شاء الله اكون فأل خييييييييييير عليكم 
واعتذر لكم على عدم انتظار التصويت 

رابط اول

http://streema.com/tv/Rwanda_TV

رابط تاني 

http://www.rba.co.rw/tv?lang=en




انت ما لقيت الا المبارة عشان تجريب فيها روحك
                        	*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*الكورة الساعة كم؟
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jimmy_Doe
					

الكورة الساعة كم؟



222222
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*يا ودالنادر 
زمن المباراة يا حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المباراه الساعه الخامسه عصراً 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*سجل سجل يا تاريخ.. كأس سيكافا يغازل المريخ


يتأهب مريخ السودان في الخامسة من عصر اليوم بتوقيت السودان لخوض مباراة  التتويج أمام الجيش الرواندي, وتحظى المباراة باهتمام كبي ر في الشارع  الرواندي الذي يتوقع نهائي بنكهة خاصة, ولم يتح البرنامج الضاغط لسيكافا  الفرصة للجهاز الفني لأداء أي تدريب حيث اكتفى برهان تيه بمحاضرة اللاعبين  وشرح لهم طريقة اللعب وضرورة مراقبة عدد من مفاتيح اللعب في الفريق  الرواندي وبعد ذلك أعلن عن تشكيلته التي خلت تماماً من المفاجآت, ففي حراسة  المرمى سيشارك جمال سالم في حين يلعب باسكال وعلي جعفر في متوسط الدفاع,  ويعوض أيمن سعيد غياب اسماعيل صديق وبخيت خميس على الطرف الأيسر مع مشاركة  بلة في الطرف الأيمن, وسيشارك علاء وأمير كمال في الوسط المتأخر مع مشاركة  الباشا وراجي في صناعة اللعب, ويشارك وانغا وتراوري في المقدمة الهجومية.


*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الرابط الأول



http://streema.com/tv/Rwanda_TV


الرابط الثاني 

http://www.rba.co.rw/tv
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الرابط الثالث

http://www.rba.co.rw/tv?lang=en
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## هاشم محمد السيد

*الللهم نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*منتصرين باذن الله 

الله يثبت الركب
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*النصر   حليفانا  أنشاء  الله   سوف  تنهى   بهدف   للزعيم   وتعود   معه  الكاسات  المحمولة   جوا 
*

----------


## سامرين

*اللهم  ياواحد  يااحد  انصر  المريخ  واكتب  لنا  موعدا  مع  الفرح  اليوم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب يفرحوا ويرقصوا اليوم من تاني



*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 160 (8 من الأعضاء و 152 زائر)

محمد النادر, مامون, أبو ريم+, سامرين+, سيف الاسلام+, RED PLANET+, redstar+, عزالدين سيد وديدي+


*

----------


## farandakas

*
​منتصرين باذن الله 

*

----------


## سامرين

*ارتجفت  الاوصال  وزاغت  الابصار  ولا زال الفؤاد  معلقا  بك  واللسان  يلهج   بالدعاء  لك  مريخ  السعد
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*غريبة ولا رابط عايز يشتغل معاى مافى....
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*بخطوتين فقط  نستطيع ان نبارك  بقلب قوى-----اعفاء بله  من المهام الدفاعية   وتفرغه للطرف الاين---- استبدال على جعفر بضفر حتى ولو كان  يجيد باليمين فقط--على جعفر مجتهد لكن اخطاءه  بالغة التكاليف--- ولراى المدرب التحية  والتقدير-- وان لا يحرك ايمن من  الوسط
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*[QUOTE=النزير;720889]غريبة ولا رابط عايز يشتغل معاى مافى....[/



هاك الرابط دا شغال

QUOTE]
http://streema.com/tv/Rwanda_TV
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نسأل الله النصر لمريخ السعد 
الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 241 (16 من الأعضاء و 225 زائر)

محمد النادر, مامون, أبو ريم+, آدم البزعى+, محمد زين العابدين+, النزير, الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم, احمد محمد عوض+, farandakas, سيف الاسلام+, RED PLANET+, sara saif+, كسباوى+, sonstar+, عبدالرحمن محجوب+, ود الدمام+

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياشباب  الرابط   لو  سمحتوا
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺷﻨﻮ ﺍﻟﺸﻐﻠﺎﻧﻴﻪ ﺩﻱ ﻣﺎ بدات
                        	*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*يا رب نصرك......   الرجفة حصلت اصلا الواحد ما قادر يشتغل حاجة من الصباح
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نتمنى   ان  يوفق   الله   الزعيم   ويوفق  المدرب   فى  وضع   التشكيل  المثالى   وأنشاء  الله  يرجع  أيمن  للوسط 
*

----------


## اسكول وبس

*يالله ياكريم تنصر الزعيييييبببم
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*بلة والباشا ساسيين الله يكون فى العون
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*اين بخيت خميس 
مفروض بخيت خميس والمصري يلعب فى الوسط
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*روابطكم  مااااااشغالة
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يا  شباب   ولا   رابط  شغال  مافى   الحاصل  شنو
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد 

وخليكم معانا بالله يا شباب ومدونا بالنتيجة اول باول لاننا متواجدين في العمل 
شوية شوية الواحد يتاوق يعرف النتيجة كم واللعب كيف 


*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بسم الله نبدأ 

وعلي بركة الله ومنتصرين باذن الله

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 285 (32 من الأعضاء و 253 زائر)

نادرالداني,Abu - Khalid,مامون,هاشم محمد السيد,ناصر صلاح الدين+,أبو ريم,آدم البزعى,محمد النادر+,محمد زين العابدين,محمد عبده,نعيم عجيمي,النزير,الدسكو,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,ابواخلاص,احمد محمد عوض,اسكول وبس,dr.abdelgalil,بكري الشفت,farandakas,Jimmy_Doe,mub25,سامرين,osa sinnar,RED PLANET,كسباوى,sonstar,عادل حسبو,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عبدالرحمن محجوب,عزالدين سيد وديدي,waleed salih


ما شاء الله تبارك الله
منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*المريخ سيعاني بالتشكيلة دى
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بداااااااااااااية المباراه 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الروابط شغالة بس عايزة صبر يا شباب أعيدوا المحاولات

*

----------


## الاحمر

*دخول اللاعبين الي الملعب
بالتوفيق لمفرح الغلابه زعيم السودان الاوحد
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ بالاصفر الكامل 

*

----------


## النزير

*وما النصر الا من عند الله توكلوا على الله 
وبطلوا الجرسة ان شاء الله ذهبية والفضية خير وبركة وما تنسوا الفريق لم يذهب الا للاعداد وقد تم الاعداد كما ينبغى
*

----------


## عزالدين سيد وديدي

*يا جماعة انا مكان مافيهو اي وسيلة غير الواتساب مين يتكرم ويمدني بالنتيجة وجزاكم الله خير .. لاني خارج من المكتب
تلوفني : 00966564742794
عزالدين وديدي (أبو سامي عزالدين)
*

----------


## النزير

*قولوا توكلنا على الله ولا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*التشكيلية ياشباب
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 308 (38 من الأعضاء و 270 زائر)

محمد النادر, Abu - Khalid+, مامون, نادرالداني+, هاشم محمد السيد, ناصر صلاح الدين+, آدم البزعى+, محمد زين العابدين+, محمد عبده+, نعيم عجيمي+, المريخابي هيمو+, النزير, الاحمر, الدسكو, الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم, الشائب, ابواخلاص+, اسكول وبس, dr.abdelgalil, بكري الشفت, farandakas, Jimmy_Doe, mub25+, شرقاوي+, osa sinnar+, RED PLANET+, redstar+, sara saif+, كسباوى+, عم نصرالدين+, عادل حسبو, عبد المنعم خليفة+, عبدالرحمن محجوب+, عجب ميدوب, عزالدين سيد وديدي+, waleed salih, yassirali66+, ود الدمام+


*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عزالدين سيد وديدي
					

يا جماعة انا مكان مافيهو اي وسيلة غير الواتساب مين يتكرم ويمدني بالنتيجة وجزاكم الله خير
تلوفني : 00966564742794
عزالدين وديدي (أبو سامي عزالدين)



بمدك انا ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ:
 ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ,ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ , ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ , ﺑﻠﺔ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ,ﺍﻳﻤﻦ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ, ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ,ﻋﻼﺀﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ, ﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﻣﻮﺳﻲ ,ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺎﻃﻲ ,ﺍﻻﻥ ﻭﺍنقا ﻭﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يشااااااااااااااااااب   أدونا  رابط   يكون  شغال
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الله  يستر   بالتشكيله   دى    أبدا   ماهى  التشكيلة  المناسبة
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مرور 5 دقائق
 المريخ 0-0 الجيش الرواندي
 بداية حذرة من الفريقين وسيطرة نسسبية للمريخ على منطقة وسط الملعب

*

----------


## محمد الرفاعى

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم 

المباراة فى الرياضية 104
*

----------


## الاحمر

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyfzfLZPdfk 

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*واحد   يدينا   الرابط   بتاع  الأذاعه
*

----------


## الاحمر

*http://www.ustream.tv/channel/sudantv
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*اللهم انصرالزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## mub25

*الحكم واضح انه معاهم عديل
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*شباب مدون بالحاصل 
اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*13 دقيقه والنتيجة حتى الان سلبيه 

*

----------


## mub25

*الله يستر اداء غريب للحكم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*خطأ للمريخ بالقرب من خط ال18 يارده 

*

----------


## mub25

*اهههههههههههه
جاري الفنلة من وعرقلة من الخلف والحكم نايم
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*الفريق كله تمام ما عدا الباشا لسه ما دخل اللعب
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عند الحارس  المريخ مستواه جيد 
 هنالك عزل لمنطقة الوسط المهاجم 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*17 دقيقه حتى الان التعادل السلبي يسيطر على المباراه 

*

----------


## سامرين

*الله يرضى عليكم ادونى رابط  زاااااابط
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقة 18
 المريخ 0-0 الجيش
 فرصة مريخية يلعبها وانغا أعلى العارضة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مخالفة لامير كمال ونقله خارج الملعب
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﻳﺴﺘﺨﺪﻡ ﻣﺺ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻭﻧﺪﻱ

*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 403 (45 من الأعضاء و 358 زائر)

ما شاء الله الزوار سبعة اضعاف الاعضاء 

ما شاء الله تبارك الله 
*

----------


## mub25

*احسن ننسحب
ده مش تحكيم ابدا
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*لذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 403 (45 من الأعضاء و 358 زائر) 				
osa sinnar,Abu - Khalid,نادرالداني,هاشم محمد السيد,آدم البزعى,محمد النادر+,محمد الرفاعى,محمد زين العابدين,محمد طارق,نعيم عجيمي,Azmi shosh,المريخ والتاريخ,المريخابي هيمو,النزير,المكاجر,الشائب,العامري,الوطن الغالي,ابن ادريس,ابومهند,ابواسراء,احمد محمد عوض,اسماعيل,اسامة عطية,Consultant,dr.abdelgalil,بكري الشفت,ezoo2t,hani222,د.معتصم,حسن ابوالكل,kenyi,mub25,سامرين,صخر,شرقاوي,RED PLANET,redstar,sonstar,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عادل حسبو,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,فراس الشفيع,ود الدمام
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*د 22 اصابة راجي بعينه والان خارج الملعب
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وون اول
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*22 دقيقة تعادل سلبي

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحمد لله رب العالميييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وون
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*قوووووووووووووووووون 

*

----------


## mub25

*راجي يا بطل
ملنقا يا مانقا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الان وانغا يحرز الهدف الأول للمريخ بتمريرة من راجي
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*وانقا وانقا وانقا هدف اول للمريخ

*

----------


## sara saif

*الحمد لله رب العاتلمين
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*منقا من تمريرة راجي
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*وانغا يحرز الهدف الاول في الدقيقة 24
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*انطلاقة من راجي علي الجهة اليسري ويسدد ارضية يعالجها الان وانغا في الشباااااك

*

----------


## sara saif

*الحمد لله رب العالمين 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قووووووووون قوووووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*د 25  وبداية مبشرة
*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*الحمد لله رب العالمين 

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلالك ولعظيم سلطانك
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*(37 من الأعضاء و 426 زائر)
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هجمه خطيره ينقض عليها جمال سالم
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بحسب ما ذكر في الاعلام فان دفاع الجيش هو اضعف خطوط الفريق 

ولو وجد هجوم المريخ تمويل جيد فان المريخ يستطيع الانتصار بسهولة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## Abdullah Oras

*يارب يواصلوا علي كده
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*جمال سالم يتالق 

 ويحمي شباك الزعيم جيدا


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*راجي في مواجهة المرمى كاد ان يحرز الهدف الثاني

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*33 دقيقة والمريخ يتقدم علي الجيش الرواندي 1/صفر
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

الرابط تقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 464 (42 من الأعضاء و 422 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdullah Oras,Abu - Khalid,أبو ريم,آدم البزعى,محمد النادر+,محمد خيرى,محمد حسن حامد,محمد زين العابدين,محمد كمال عمران,محمد طارق,هيثم مبارك,Awad Abdulhafeez,المريخابي هيمو+,النزير,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,ابن ادريس+,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابومهند,ابواخلاص,ابواسراء,احمد محمد عوض,اسماعيل,diaamahi,ezoo2t,farandakas,hani222,mageedy62,mub25,سامرين,omer shams,شرقاوي,redstar,sara saif,كسباوى,عم نصرالدين,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,عادل حسبو,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,عبدالرحمن محجوب,waleed salih,ود الدمام
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياشاب   الرااااااااااابط    
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الرابط فيهو تقطيع فظيع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود الدمام
					

ياشاب   الرااااااااااابط    



http://streema.com/tv/Rwanda_TV
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*د35 والمريخ متقدم بهدف ومخالفة مع تراوري في وسط الملعب


*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الرابط سخيف وقد توقف تماماً الآن
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الرابط   ماشغال   التفاصيل ياشباب  أول  بأول
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*ياكريم اكرمنا بالنصر 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 533 (42 من الأعضاء و 491 زائر)

محمد النادر, Abdullah Oras, مامون, أبو ريم+, محمد خيرى+, محمد حسن حامد, محمد زين العابدين+, محمد كمال عمران+, Awad Abdulhafeez, Azmi shosh+, المريخابي هيمو+, النزير, الاحمر, الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم, الشائب, ابن ادريس+, ابواخلاص+, ابواسراء+, احمد محمد عوض+, اسماعيل, اسامة عطية+, اسكول وبس, diaamahi, ezoo2t, farandakas, habashi+, د.معتصم+, mageedy62, mub25+, سامرين+, سيف الاسلام+, شرقاوي+, redstar+, sara saif+, عم نصرالدين+, عمار عزالدين إبراهيم+, عادل حسبو, عبد المنعم خليفة+, عبد اللطيف ودبلال, waleed salih, ود من الله, ود الدمام+


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يبدو ان الضغط على الموقع اكبر من احتماله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*صراحه تحكيم ذفت ومتحامل
 علي جعفر ما زال مرتبك
 تميز لراجي وترواري واضح

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*تحكيم عايز يدي الكاس لرواندا
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*40 دقيقة ونتيجة المريخ والجيش الرواندي تقدم المريخ بهدف وانغا
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*اللهم أنصر المريخ يا رب 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*شباب بقينه متابعين رسمي من البوست مافي فالجديد ماتتاخرو علينة 
اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بطاقه صفراء لتراوري 

*

----------


## Abdullah Oras

*ورونا الحاصل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياشباب   الأخبار   والنتيجة    كم   والزمن
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*اللهم وفق الزعيم
واكفينا شرالتحكيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نهاية الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدف وانغا على الجيش الرواندي

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*باذن الله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*قولوا يا رب نصرك 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الشوط التاني دا المحك اللهم ثبت اقدام لعيبة المريخ
اللهم نصرك المؤزر يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*انتهى الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بعد زمن اضافى دقيقتين. بالمناسبة الكرة مزاعة على الرياضية اف ام 104
*

----------


## د.معتصم

*ياجماعه مافي رابط شغال كويس؟ ، وكمان ياريت تمدونا بالنتيجه اول باول
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*بالتوفيق لزعيم السودان

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الرياضية قالوا ناقلة المباراة   اذاعة 104 الرياضية
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ارحمونا   برابط   شغااااااااااااااال
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 708 (44 من الأعضاء و 664 زائر)

محمد النادر, Abdullah Oras, ناصر صلاح الدين+, أبو ريم+, محمد خيرى+, محمد حسن حامد, محمد زين العابدين+, هيثم مبارك+, نعيم عجيمي+, Azmi shosh+, المريخابي هيمو+, المكاجر+, الشمشار+, الشائب, العليقي, ابن ادريس+, ابراهيم تاج الدين+, ابواخلاص+, ابواسراء+, احمد محمد عوض+, احمد الحلفاوى+, اسماعيل, اسامة عطية+, ezoo2t, ezzeo+, farandakas, د.معتصم+, خالد عباس, Jimmy_Doe, mub25+, سامرين+, شرقاوي+, RED PLANET+, redstar+, sara saif+, كسباوى+, عم نصرالدين+, عادل الناصر, عادل حسبو, عبد المنعم خليفة+, عبد اللطيف ودبلال, waleed salih, ود شندي12, طارق حامد+


*

----------


## محمد زين العابدين

*يارب تنصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*قبييييييييييييييييييل   قلت ليكم احساسي انو وانقا   حيجيب القون وبأذن الله حتنتهي يا اما 1/صفر يا 2/صفر   وحيجيبو   وانقا برضو 


*

----------


## ود الدمام

*رابط  يشاااااااااااااااب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*عيد التاريخ الله أكبر يامريخ
خليك طوالي دائماً في العالي 

الله الله ياسلام ياسلام 

ماشاء الله
عيد أمجادك العب واتجلي 
رجع سيكافا وكاس مانديلا

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الشوط الثاني لمباراة المريخ والجيش ينطلق

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الله الله الله
أحمر أصفر ياسلام ياسلام
ما أحلي المريخ

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركنية يخلصها علي جعفر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*سترك ياااااارب
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ضغط على فريق المريخ ونتمنى التماسك من اللاعبين 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*كره خطييييييييييييييره للجيش الرواندي لكن علي جعفر ينقذ المريخ من هدف مؤكد 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*علي جعفر وجمال ينقذان المريخ من فرصة خطيرة

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هجمات رواندية خطيرة مع بداية الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*رااااااااااااااااااااااابط  ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*كرة مريخية لبة وينطلق

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*على جعفر وجمال سالم انقاذ هدف محقق من الجيش
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

قبييييييييييييييييييل   قلت ليكم احساسي انو وانقا   حيجيب القون وبأذن الله حتنتهي يا اما 1/صفر يا 2/صفر   وحيجيبو   وانقا برضو 









إنت جيت . . . الله إستر
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الاذاعة فقط اف ام 104

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مرور 7 ق 

 المريخ 1 الجيش 0


*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الروانديين دايرين ضربة جزاء باي ثمن

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*حسب افادة مراسل الازاعة هنالك ضغط على جبهة المريخ وبمساندة الجماهير الحاضره
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

إنت جيت . . . الله إستر




*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الرابط وقف الكورة الان علي الرياصية اف ام 104 فقط
*

----------


## Abdullah Oras

*ياجماعة النتيجة في الشاشة 0 / 0 ده كلام شنو اتمني يكون في خطأ
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*علي جعفر يقدم مستوي ممتاز حتي الآن

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

الروانديين دايرين ضربة جزاء باي ثمن






بكون واعدنهم بيها
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

إنت جيت . . . الله إستر



ههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الحكم يتقاضي عن حالة تسلل 

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*  للهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*علي جعفر يقدم مباراة كبيييييييييييره 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*15 دقيقة والزعيم متقدم بهدف البطولة وبإذن يستمر على كده
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مذيع الرياضية ياااااااااااااا مرض

*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdullah Oras
					

ياجماعة النتيجة في الشاشة 0 / 0 ده كلام شنو اتمني يكون في خطأ



واحد للمريخ  
ان شاء الله  الثانى
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب انصرنه عليهم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*13 د الشوط الثانى لا زال المريخ متقدم بهدف وانغا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*النتيجة 1/ صفر تقدم المريخ 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*خروج احمد الباشا 
دخول رمضان عجب 

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					





طولنا من الحاجات الجميله دى مشتاقين 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الباشا يترك مكانه للعجب

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يارب هدف تعزيز ياااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

ههههههههههههههههه



الشمشار الليلة رفعنا عنه الكج
*

----------


## Abdullah Oras

*ده الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## الاحمر

*هدف المباراة الاول لوانقا 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVdvVeYdZog
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الكابتنية لراجي بعد الباشا

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يارب صبرك كلو مالزمن اتقدم هم اتوترو اكتر ونحن ذدنه ثبات

ورونه الجديد ياطيبين
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*الخبر
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياشباب  اى   رليط   أشاء الله   الأذاعه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تسديده قوووووووويه من رمضان عجب تمر لضربة مرمى 

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*لكن ماهدف 
باقي كم ياطيبين
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

طولنا من الحاجات الجميله دى مشتاقين 



بالاكثر والله ...
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقة 63
 المريخ 1-0 الجيش

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الحكم يتحامل علي المريخ ولا يحتسب كثيرا من المخالفات

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 586 (46 من الأعضاء و 540 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdullah Oras,Abu - Khalid,محمد النادر+,محمد حسن حامد,محمد طارق,معتصم صالح,Azmi shosh,azzreem,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو+,الاحمر,الدسكو,الحوشابي,الشائب,العليقي,ابن ادريس+,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابواخلاص,ابواسراء,احمد محمد عوض,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد سليمان,diaamahi,ezzeo+,farandakas,habashi+,د.معتصم,جلال الزبير,jamal85,mageedy62,سامرين,سيف الاسلام,شرقاوي,RED PLANET+,redstar,Shamsan,كدكول,كسباوى,عم نصرالدين,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي سنجة,عادل الناصر,عادل حسبو,ود الدمام,طارق حامد
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*خروج وانغا ودخول عبده جابر
*

----------


## سامرين

*الزمن  ماشى  على  اقل اقل من مهله
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

قبييييييييييييييييييل   قلت ليكم احساسي انو وانقا   حيجيب القون وبأذن الله حتنتهي يا اما 1/صفر يا 2/صفر   وحيجيبو   وانقا برضو 





اللهم يا رب إستجب لعبدك الشمشار 
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*والله بتاع الرياضية ده رشاشة معفن
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*عبده جابر بديل لوانقا

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*68 الشوط الثاني

 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  (1)  ×  الجيش الرواندي  (0) 
 المناسبه : نهائي بطولة سيكافا
 ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻠﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ :
 ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ,ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ , ﻋﻠﻲ ﺟﻌﻔﺮ , ﺑﻠﺔ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ,ﺍﻳﻤﻦ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ, ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ,ﻋﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ, احمد الباشا ,ﺭﺍﺟﻲ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻌﺎﻃﻲ , آلن ﻭﺍنغا  ، ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ
 الاهداف : آلن وانغا الدقيقه 24
 تبديلات : دخول رمضان عجب وخروج الباشا د  18 / دخول عبده جابر وخروج آلن وانغا د 22
 بطاقات : تراوري بطاقه صفراء .
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*كم الزمن بالضبط ياطيبيييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ركنيه للجيش الرواندي 

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركنيات كتيرة
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*70 د من عمر المباراة والمريخ متقدم بهدف وانغا


*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*احيييييييييييييييييييييك يالنادر كلو شوية لخص لينه يازعيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تراوري يمر من ثلاثه لاعبيين ويمرر لعبده جابر لكن عبده جابر يطيح بها 

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*٥٥١زاير،
الله يكفينا شر العيون
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ياااااااااااااااااا عبدو جابر كرهتنا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مذيع الرياضية رشاشة باااااااااااااااااااااااااارد في كرات المريخ 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقه 75 والزعيم متقدم بهدف وأنغا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 582 (49 من الأعضاء و 533 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdullah Oras,Abu - Khalid,محمد النادر+,محمد خيرى,محمد حسن حامد,محمد طارق,معتصم صالح,ayman akoud,Azmi shosh,azzreem,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو+,الاحمر,الدسكو,الحوشابي,الشائب,ابن ادريس+,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابواخلاص,ابواسراء,احمد محمد عوض,احمد الحلفاوى,احمد سليمان,اسماعيل,اسكول وبس,diaamahi,dr.abdelgalil,ezzeo+,habashi+,د.معتصم,جلال الزبير,jamal85,mageedy62,MOHAMMED_MS128,سيف الاسلام,شرقاوي,RED PLANET+,redstar,Shamsan,كدكول,عم نصرالدين,عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,علي سنجة,عادل الناصر,عادل حسبو,ود من الله,ود الدمام,طارق حامد
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*بتاع الرياضية خلي ماتشتغل بيهو دا بحرق نفسو براهو خلونه في دقايقنه دي 

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب تمر بي سلام ونجيب الكاس
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أي ركنية الحيوان دا يقول فيها خطورة ويعييييييييييييييييييييط
بتاع الرياضية الرشاشة
الله يسترنا منك ومن حقدك

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*ركنيات كثيره للفريق الرواندي 

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*امشى اصلى المغرب واجيكم 
خلاس حيلى برد كلو كلو
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*هدف وحيد غير مطمئن في انتظار تسجيل الهدف الثاني 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النادر
					

ركنيات كثيره للفريق الرواندي 




شيء طبيعي ان يضغط الفريق الرواندي لتعديل النتيجة
نسأل الله أن يثبت قلوبهم
*

----------


## سامرين

*ياااااااااااااااارب  اجبر  خاطرنا
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

امشى اصلى المغرب واجيكم 
خلاس حيلى برد كلو كلو





يا زول بطل الجرسة المغرب لسه
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الدقيقة كم ماجات تمانين

المحافظة اهم من الهدف لانو الزمن خلاااااص ازف
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*عكسيه للجيش الرواندي والحمد لله يستلم جمال سالم 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جمال سالم حماس سالم

ينصر دينك 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*33 دقيقة حسب ساعتى انا والزعيم متقدم بهدف النغا فى الشوط الاول وان شاء الله النتيجة تستمر حتى بلوغ الكاس
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*النتيجة كم يا ناس
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*79 د ولا زال التقدم للزعيم بهدف وانغاااا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب أنصرنا

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الأخبار   ياشاب    والدقيقة   كم
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

يا زول بطل الجرسة المغرب لسه



نحن المغرب كان عندنا مع نهاية الشوط الاول
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تسديده قويه من راجي عبدالعاطي لكن يستلم حارس الجيش الرواندي 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*كورة وتسديدة قوية لراجي يستلمها الحارس 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*38 دقيق و7 دقائق على الكاس
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*يارب نصرك للمريخ      الدعاء ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*​الركب شغاله ترزى بس !!
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اللهم ثبت اقدامهم 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*خروج راجي ودخول فيصل موسي

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*40 دقيقة و5 دقائق على الكاس
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*ترزي بس  بعدين بعد نهاية المباراة  والانتصار ان شاء الله اسألني عن الحصل لي بوريك     ترزي الهينة دي
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*الدقيقة 83
 مريخ السودان 1-0 الجيش الرواندي
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

​الركب شغاله ترزى بس !!






ههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*74 دقيقة ومخالفة مريخية مع عجب

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*​فيصل موسى حا يروقها
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 534 (52 من الأعضاء و 482 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,Abdullah Oras,Abu - Khalid,ناصر صلاح الدين,آدم البزعى,محمد النادر+,محمد خيرى,محمد حسن حامد,محمد طارق,معتصم صالح,نعيم عجيمي,ayman akoud,Azmi shosh,الأبيض ضميرك,المريخابي هيمو+,الاحمر,الدسكو,الحوشابي,ابن ادريس+,ابراهيم تاج الدين,ابواخلاص,ابواسراء,احمد محمد عوض,احمد الحلفاوى,اسماعيل,diaamahi,dr.abdelgalil,تجـــانے+,بكري الشفت,ezoo2t,farandakas,habashi+,د.معتصم,جلال الزبير,حسن بشير,jamal85,kampbell,mageedy62,majdi,MOHAMMED_MS128,mohanur,سامرين,شرقاوي,redstar,كسباوى,علي سنجة,عادل الناصر,عادل حسبو,عبدالباقي عمر,ود من الله,ود الدمام,طارق حامد
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

​الركب شغاله ترزى بس !!



ياها حالتك مما عرفتك 
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*5 دقائق تفصلنا عن نهاية اللقاء والمريخ متقدم بهدف وانقا 

*

----------


## سامرين

*5 دقائق على نهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*43 دقيقة ودقيقتين على الكاس
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*معلومات الموضوع
الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 542 (50 من الأعضاء و 492 زائر)
.....






تجـــانے,  Abdullah Oras,  Abu - Khalid,  ناصر صلاح الدين,  آدم البزعى,  محمد النادر+,  محمد خيرى,  محمد حسن حامد,  محمد طارق,  معتصم صالح,  نعيم عجيمي,  ayman akoud,  Azmi shosh,  الأبيض ضميرك,  المريخابي هيمو,  الاحمر, الدسكو,  الحوشابي,  العطا على العطا,  ابن ادريس,  ابراهيم تاج الدين,  ابواخلاص,  ابواسراء,  احمد محمد عوض,  احمد الحلفاوى,  اسماعيل,  diaamahi,  dr.abdelgalil,  ezoo2t,  farandakas,  habashi,  د.معتصم,  جلال الزبير,  حسن بشير, jamal85,  kampbell,  mageedy62,  majdi,  MOHAMMED_MS128,  mohanur,  سامرين,  شرقاوي,  redstar,  كسباوى,  علي سنجة,  عادل حسبو,  عبد المنعم خليفة+,  عبدالباقي عمر,  ود من الله,  ود الدمام
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الفرح المريخ فرح سوداني غصباً عنك
السودان سودان المريخ وبس

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*كم كم هسع وفيها كم من الزمن
                        	*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*بتاع الرياضية مرضنا مرض رشاشة ليهو ضل
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

74 دقيقة ومخالفة مريخية مع عجب







يا زول مرجعنا مالك 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياخي دا كلام اطممممممممممن واريح وابهج
احب المريخ احب الزعما احب الابطال
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تسديده قووووووويه من تراوري يصدها حارس الجيش

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*44 دقيقة ودقيقة واحده متبقية غير الزمن الضائع
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*معلومات الموضوع
الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 542 (50 من الأعضاء و 492 زائر)
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تراوري لرمضان ورمية تماس 

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يا ناس بطني واجعاني اها لسه ما قربت تنتهي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*يااااااااااااااااااااااارب   النصر   لنا   هذا   هو  الزعيم 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال ياحلاوة 

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*انا المريخ انا التاريخ انا الحاضر انا المستقبل
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*45 تمر من الشوط الثاني وفي انتظار الزمن المضاف 

*

----------


## هاشم محمد السيد

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*5 دقائق يامفترى
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*انتهت ال 90 دقيقة 

5 دقائق يامفتري

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*يااااارب 

اها فضل فيها كم ووووووووب من الجرسه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*5 دقائق زمن مضاف 

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*5 دقائق مضافة من الحكم الاغوندى
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*بركااااااتك يا ابوجالا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ياااااااااااااااااااارب فرح مريخي 

دقيقتين بس ياناس دسو الكورة

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 504 (55 من الأعضاء و 449 زائر)عبد المنعم خليفة,  Abdullah Oras,  Abu - Khalid,  هاشم محمد السيد,  ناصر صلاح الدين,  آدم البزعى,  محمد خيرى,  محمد حسن حامد,  محمد طارق,  نعيم عجيمي,  ayman akoud,  Azmi shosh,  النافعابى,  الأبيض ضميرك,  المريخابي هيمو+,  الدسكو,  الحوشابي,  العطا على العطا,  الوطن الغالي, ابراهيم تاج الدين,  ابراهيم عطية بابكر,  ابومنزر,  ابواخلاص,  ابواسراء,  ابوجالا,  ايمن ابراهيم,  احمد محمد عوض,  احمد الحلفاوى,  اسماعيل,  diaamahi,  بكري الشفت,  ezoo2t,  farandakas,  habashi+,  جلال الزبير,  Jimmy_Doe,  kampbell,  kenyi,  mageedy62,  majdi,  MOHAMMED_MS128, mohanur,  سامرين,  شيكو مدريد,  osa sinnar,  redstar,  Shamsan,  كسباوى,  عم نصرالدين,  عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,  علي سنجة,  عادل الناصر,  عجب ميدوب,  ود الدمام,  طارق حامد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*على ساعتى متبقى دقيقة واحده
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أنشاء  الله    منتصرين   للكاس   جايبين   يلا   يا  ـبطااااااااااااااااااااااااال
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*اها مشت كم من المضافه
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تبقت دقيقه واحده من الزمن المضاف 

*

----------


## تجـــانے

*معلومات الموضوع
الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 495 (55 من الأعضاء و 440 زائر)
تجـــانے,  Abdullah Oras,  Abu - Khalid,  هاشم محمد السيد,  ناصر صلاح الدين,  أبو ريم,  محمد خيرى,  محمد حسن حامد,  محمد طارق,  ayman akoud,  Azmi shosh,  azzreem,  النافعابى,  الأبيض ضميرك,  المريخابي هيمو,  الدسكو, الحوشابي,  العطا على العطا,  الوطن الغالي,  ابراهيم تاج الدين,  ابراهيم عطية بابكر,  ابومنزر,  ابواخلاص,  ابواسراء,  ابوجالا,  ايمن ابراهيم,  احمد محمد عوض,  احمد الحلفاوى,  اسماعيل,  diaamahi,  ezoo2t,  farandakas,  habashi,  جلال الزبير, Jimmy_Doe,  kampbell,  kenyi,  mageedy62,  MOHAMMED_MS128,  mohanur,  سامرين,  شيكو مدريد,  osa sinnar,  redstar,  Shamsan,  كسباوى,  عم نصرالدين,  عمار عزالدين إبراهيم,  علي سنجة,  عادل الناصر, عبد المنعم خليفة+,  عبدالباقي عمر,  عجب ميدوب,  ود الدمام,  طارق حامد
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ربنه اهون نصرك ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*اه يا شباب الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*مبروووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اها ياناس اصابنا تلفت
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## ابوجالا

*انتو مشيتو وين ؟
الحاصل شنو ؟
قولوا اي حاجة في اي حاجة .
                        	*

----------


## diaamahi

*سجل سجل سجل يا تاريخ الكاسات الة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الف الف الف مبروك للمريخ العظيم
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*مبروووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك CECAFA 3
*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ بطلا" لبطولة سيكافا 2014
  مبرووووووووووووووووووووك يا صفوة
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الله أكبر نصرك يا رب 
نصرك يا الله 
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*مبروووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الف الف مبروك للزعيم الكاس
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مبروكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييييين البطولة
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مليون مبروك
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*سجل سجل يا تارخ كاس سيكافا للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*مبروككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك  للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*الله اكبر مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبرالحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*ايويويويويوويويويويويييوويوييوو  مبرووووووووووووووووووووك الواحد من الرجفة ما قادر يكتب
                        	*

----------


## diaamahi

*هكذا تحرز البطولات باسم الزعيم المعلم الاكبر
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*الحمد لله ناصر عباده الصابرين 
*

----------


## ezoo2t

* 
اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر كما ينبقي  لكريم وجهك وعظيم سلطانك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك وعدد خلقك ورضاء نفسك . . اللهم لا  أحصي لك ثناءاً كما أثنيت أنت علي نفسك . . اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر يا رب  العالمين  

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*​مبروووووووووووووووك يا صفوه
*

----------


## محمد زين العابدين

*الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*الله يبنصر دينك ياود النادر 
فعلا انت لها
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*سجل سجل يا تاريخ صاحب المحمولات جوا بطل اسمه المريخ 
شكر للرب شكرا 

*

----------


## حسن بشير

*الاف التهاني لكل الصفوه بالانجاز الرااائع وشكرا لاشاوسنا فقد افرحتمونا بعد ان كدنا ننسى طعم الفرح
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يوسف السمانى يأمر بفتح مايكرفون الرياضية للجماهير للتهلنى ولاناشيد المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*من غير الزعيم يعطي لهذا الشعب معنى أن يعيش وينتصر
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*الاعدادية بفضل الله جابت جوية سيكافية -- نحمد الله ونكون من عباده الشاكرين -- 86 -94 --2014

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## redstar

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*👍👍👍👍👍👍
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*الحمد لله والشكر لله
الحمد لله والشكر لله
الحمد لله والشكر لله
الحمد لله والشكر لله
الحمد لله والشكر لله
الحمد لله والشكر لله
الحمد لله والشكر لله
الحمد لله والشكر لله
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*مبروووووك
                        	*

----------


## diaamahi

*شكرا لمريخ صانع الفرحة وشكرا للاعبيه الاشاوس شكرا برهان ومحسن مرة ثانية وثالثة ورابعة وحمدا لله ان جعلنا صفوة شكرا ادارة المريخ وشكرا لشعب المريخ الذي افرح الشعب السوداني
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
الحمد لله رب العالمين
الحمد لله رب العالمين
الحمد لله رب العالمين
الحمد لله رب العالمين
الحمد لله رب العالمين
الحمد لله رب العالمين
الحمد لله رب السموات رب الارض رب العالمين
الحمد لله رب السموات رب الارض رب العالمين
الحمد لله رب السموات رب الارض رب العالمين
الحمد لله رب السموات رب الارض رب العالمين
الحمد لله رب السموات رب الارض رب العالمين
الحمد لله رب السموات رب الارض رب العالمين
الحمد لله رب السموات رب الارض رب العالمين
الحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم مالك يوم الدين 
الحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم مالك يوم الدين
الحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم مالك يوم الدين 
الحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم مالك يوم الدين
الحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم مالك يوم الدين
الحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم مالك يوم الدين 
الحمد لله رب العالمين الرحمن الرحيم مالك يوم الدين
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*مبروووووك
*

----------


## diaamahi

*الزوار قلو. قل موتوا بغيظكم
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكمبرووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووكمبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكمبرووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحمد لله على هذه النعمة والفرحة والشكر لمجلس الادارة والجهاز الفنى ولاعبى الزعيم فعلا من غيرنا يعطى لهذا الشعب السعادة لكى يعيش
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر على نعمة النصر و الكاس
*

----------


## الدسكو

*الحمد لله من قبل ومن بعد مبروك
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمالحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد للهد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله  الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*فى ناس بتمووووووووووت الليلة ،
مبروووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

فى ناس بتمووووووووووت الليلة ،
مبروووووووووووووك






مش بموتوا ديل ماتوا قبل الحكم ما يصفر النهاية
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الحمد الله  الحمد لله الحمد لله 
مبرووووك  للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمالحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد للهد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*الف الف مبروك 
الاشاوس 
الادارة 
المدربين 
الجماهير 
الصفوة
عشاق الاحمر 

*

----------


## اسماعيل

*مبارك الفوز الثمين الغالى 
والتهنئة للغاليين فى كل مكان 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
وما  النصر إلا من عند الله
الله أكبر ــــ الله أكبر  ـــــ  الله أكبر
ولله الحمد
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*لذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 35 (4 من الأعضاء و 31 زائر) 				
osa sinnar,محمد طارق,ابو بوش,اسماعيل
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*البشريه القبيل دي فاتت وين
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

* الحمد لله الحمد لله

*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الف الف مبروك للزعيم والف شكر الحبيب محمد النادر والصفوة للنقل الحي للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*الله اكبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــر
الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للزعيم
                        	*

----------

